# Email Service Provider



## SkylarM (May 21, 2013)

Been looking around for the best email service (ideally free) that I can use with WHMCS for outbound and inbound importing for primarily tickets, invoices, so on. Hotmail has a limit that the importer can easily hit every 15 minutes, and google is a paid service.

What do you guys use or recommend for such services?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 21, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Been looking around for the best email service (ideally free) that I can use with WHMCS for outbound and inbound importing for primarily tickets, invoices, so on. Hotmail has a limit that the importer can easily hit every 15 minutes, and google is a paid service.
> 
> What do you guys use or recommend for such services?


We use Amazon SES, and couldn't be happier.  80k+ emails a month, and the bill is typically 5$/mo or less.

Also - Google's Paid service still has outbound restrictions.  Something like 5k per day, and the cost is still a good deal higher than Amazon.


----------



## raidz (May 21, 2013)




----------



## 365Networks (May 21, 2013)

Mandrillapp is great if you are sending under 12 000 per month! Lots of great statistical information as well.


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Amazon SES for email... Interesting.  Wasn't familiar with it, now am looking into it.

What is the pricing like with mandrillapp?  It gets mentioned semi-often.


----------



## SkylarM (May 21, 2013)

Mandrilapp is relatively inexpensive, I'm just not entirely sure if it would work for inbound stuff with WHMCS piping. Haven't really looked into it super seriously though.


----------



## SeriesN (May 21, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Mandrilapp is relatively inexpensive, I'm just not entirely sure if it would work for inbound stuff with WHMCS piping. Haven't really looked into it super seriously though.


I can confirm it works perfectly fine for incoming emails. WHMCS uses mandrill as outgoing server whill your current email host for incoming.


----------



## SkylarM (May 21, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I can confirm it works perfectly fine for incoming emails. WHMCS uses mandrill as outgoing server whill your current email host for incoming.


I'm ideally looking for a complete service for both directions though.


----------



## SeriesN (May 21, 2013)

Google apps or your own mailserver . In all honesty, for incoming, google apps does more then enough


----------



## 365Networks (May 21, 2013)

Mandrillapp does have an outgoing feature how ever I have never used it, wouldn't mind knowing how it is though.


----------



## nikc (May 21, 2013)

I use Mailjet, its free upto a certain number, and I never got close to that number


----------



## shovenose (May 21, 2013)

Heh, not trying to plug for my own service, but check out ShoveHost Email Hosting... we use it for our email and it's been rock solid... WHMCS piping works perfectly.

It's $2/month/box with 25GB storage.

https://shovehost.com/email.php


I'll admit right now it's just resold Rackspace Email but we're cheaper for larger quanitities, accept more/different payment methods, and don't have a minimum commitment (Rackspace direct forces you to have five or more mailboxes).


----------



## Eased (May 21, 2013)

Amazon SES does great for us. They charge per thousand.


----------



## jhadley (May 21, 2013)

I use Sendgrid. Works fine for me


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2013)

Use SendGrid as jhadley already suggested. Only retards use anything other than that wonderful service.

Hell, they fired Adria Richards so they're a good company in my book.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 22, 2013)

As a few others have mentioned, I have heard good things about Amazon SES.


----------



## NodeDeals (May 22, 2013)

Have you had a look at zohomail? I don't know about it's limitations, but I have used it without much problems some time back.


----------



## EarthVPN (May 28, 2013)

Mailchimp


----------



## dominicl (May 28, 2013)

We use Mandrill to send emails to customers via WHMCS, and are thinking of switching to SMTP.com.


For our actual email boxes, we use Zoho free.


----------



## ryanarp (May 28, 2013)

We use Mandrill to send emails with WHMCS and SolusVM and it has been rock solid. A lot of nice suggestions on here. Might have to check them out one day.


----------



## concerto49 (May 29, 2013)

Google Apps, Zimbra and Postmark.


----------



## arelink (May 29, 2013)

We have been using Google's service for years and have been happy with it so far. Hadn't paid attention to Amazon SES before, but it does look quite interesting.


----------

